# quesiton



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

I am in a situation where my contractor has had his bond cashed in for back benefits. Now he is stuck trying to get another bond or put up a cash bond. The union officials have said that they were talking about pulling his work force if he does not clear this all up. Which is totally understandable if he is violating the contract. My question relates to unemployment. If I decide to leave this contractor for not paying my benefits prior to the union pulling everyone, am I entitled to unemployment benefits?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There are a very few reasons you can quit and still get uc. This ain't one of 'em.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Flyinlab said:


> I am in a situation where my contractor has had his bond cashed in for back benefits. Now he is stuck trying to get another bond or put up a cash bond. The union officials have said that they were talking about pulling his work force if he does not clear this all up. Which is totally understandable if he is violating the contract. My question relates to unemployment. If I decide to leave this contractor for not paying my benefits prior to the union pulling everyone, am I entitled to unemployment benefits?


flninlab, can you define what is the definition of 'bond' as it applies to the contractor you are working for, and how it works?


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

As I understand it, The contractor has to carry a "bond" or insurance to cover the cost of benefits and wages. The amount of the "bond" is determined by the amount of employees (electricians) he employs. My contractor fell so far behind on his benefit payments, the union hall who has been footing the bill for our benefits cashed in his bond to collect on back payments. 

My understanding is that he has to carry this insurance to hire members out of the hall. With no bond, No Men. This is a stipulation to being a contractor in our Local. It is part of the contract they sign with the hall


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> There are a very few reasons you can quit and still get uc. This ain't one of 'em.


 If your hall mandates you to quit, yes it is a viable excuse and yes they will give you your UI. They might give you static and I am sure they will contact your local to get the exact reason for your unemployed.Also UI is a numbers game, the premium that an employer has to pay is based on how many people they lay off in a certain time frame.Lets say they lay off 20 in a year then their premiums will go up maybe a couple of hundred dollars.Now if they deny your claim and you file the first appeal UI will have a conference call hearing,if you do not get the UI appeal that said decision, the next time will be in a court room and the contractor will hire a lawyer to represent them(that will cost the contractor far more than just paying the raised premium) you are represented by the department of labor(they will not show for this hearing it does not make dollars and sense)
Not 100% of the time but close to every time your union requires you to quit or miss work (such as one of those nasty strikes I hear about but have yet to see) there are goverment guidelines to protect you union affiliation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> If your hall mandates you to quit, yes it is a viable excuse and yes they will give you your UI. They might give you static and I am sure they will contact your local to get the exact reason for your unemployed.Also UI is a numbers game, the premium that an employer has to pay is based on how many people they lay off in a certain time frame.Lets say they lay off 20 in a year then their premiums will go up maybe a couple of hundred dollars.Now if they deny your claim and you file the first appeal UI will have a conference call hearing,if you do not get the UI appeal that said decision, the next time will be in a court room and the contractor will hire a lawyer to represent them(that will cost the contractor far more than just paying the raised premium) you are represented by the department of labor(they will not show for this hearing it does not make dollars and sense)
> Not 100% of the time but close to every time your union requires you to quit or miss work (such as one of those nasty strikes I hear about but have yet to see) there are goverment guidelines to protect you union affiliation.


Nice answer to a question he didn't ask.

His question started with, "If I decide... before...". That word "I" is very important in his question.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Nice answer to a question he didn't ask.
> 
> His question started with, "If I decide... before...". That word "I" is very important in his question.


 I understood the question as I also understood your answer to be wrong and in an effort to clear the smoke I did get carried away with my answer. I did not make an effort to lead anyone the wrong way with misinformation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I understood the question as I also understood your answer to be wrong


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



> and in an effort to clear the smoke I did get carried away with my answer. I did not make an effort to lead anyone the wrong way with misinformation.


How is that any different than the norm?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

and, as Dr. Shunk said, the answer is: NOPE


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> How is that any different than the norm?


 Oh please enlighten us brian. You know that in construction we are sometimes confronted with serious issues, therefore on occasion a person puts a post on this site asking for help.To slam the door in that said persons face without an effort on our part to help is just down right mean.As you do have some union affiliation(hard to tell at times) you should also be aware of the protection we are afforded by swearing an oath to the IBEW when dealing with unscrupulous contractors.Now if it causes you hardship that I made an effort to lead one of our Brothers the right direction then you have twisted internal morals and ethics(we will light a candle for you) By the way brian how was your day? I hope it was pleasant and I do wish you more success Tuesday.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I would not do anything that might jeopordize your unenjoyment in this economic climate.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

..............................


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You need to call your unemployment office and talk to someone. Do not do anything without getting something in writing.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> ..............................


Was this going to be a quip about being on the gubbamint's titty?

I don't care how good of an electrician a man is, today if he is layed off, he might not secure work for himself for quite a long time, probably a few months at the least.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

How the Union can cash in a bond, without a court hearing, sounds kinda funny.

Bond holders just can't make a call, and recieve the bond. It isn't that easy.


I am betting there is more to this.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> Now if it causes you hardship that I made an effort to lead one of our Brothers the right direction then you have twisted internal morals and ethics(we will light a candle for you)


 

You really think you are some sort of saviour. :no:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> You really think you are some sort of saviour. :no:


I second that but can't bring myself to do the emoticon things. Some real weirdos seem to get down with the union vibes. Too much "brotherhood" and secret oaths and stuff.


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

wow, I just ask a question.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Flyinlab said:


> wow, I just ask a question.


Internet forums are places where people can go and not have other people accuse them of having ADD.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> How the Union can cash in a bond, without a court hearing, sounds kinda funny.
> 
> Bond holders just can't make a call, and recieve the bond. It isn't that easy.
> 
> ...


Sure they can. The bond is for payroll and benefits. The local proved they were owed the money and collected on the bond. Bonds are required to protect the members and the local.

Charlie


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I probably would not quit as long as I was getting a paycheck.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Let the hall hash it out with the contractor. Your job is to keep on gettin it for the contractor until you here otherwise.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> You really think you are some sort of saviour. :no:


 Thank you for asking Bob, the answer is no but I do have enough human compassion that I will help those who ask or maybe in need.


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't want to leave this job. It is a good job. I have been with this guy for 8 years and have never had a problem before. I have work lined up and more to come. So, leaving would shoot myself in the foot. Not to mention I will be out of work for a while. I just don't want it to get out of control. The contractor is in violation of the collective bargaining agreement. He is suppose to be bonded. I am hoping get it all figured out. I would hate to loose a year round job, especially in this economy.


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, It is official. Got the word today. The hall is pulling me from the job. Friday is going to be my last day:icon_cry:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Do you know if another contractor is going to finish up your companies work? A lot of times they will just on the crew at least until the jobs done. I went through this 5 summers ago. At the time the Hall pulled the men I was on light duty, recovering from a broken knee. The Hall called the men in and they went right back out for the contractors taking over the work.
Good luck.

Charlie


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

Flyinlab said:


> Well, It is official. Got the word today. The hall is pulling me from the job. Friday is going to be my last day:icon_cry:


 
Your location says NY. I dont know if that is nyc, li, or upstate, but if you are on LI, they can re-hire you when ever they want by name, no matter what your position is on the list, as long as they hire you as a foreman..... And this does not mean you have to work as a foreman, you just have to be paid the foremans scale which is only one dollar and a stinking couple cents above jmns scale, and it's all good.



In our recent contract negotiations neca and our contractors want employee call-back by name..... So they can hire any employee back, from anywhere on the list they want, whenever they want. Is'nt that a beatufiul thing????


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

I am up in in 363 just north of NYC and yes they can call me back and pay me foreman scale if they straighten their finances out. They owe the hall a lot of $$$$$. As of right don't see how that can happen since he can't get a bond.

I don't know who is going to finish his jobs since my foreman was another one of the men that was called back to the hall and I was his service division. I did all the service work for them, so essentially the close him down. He still has about 9 more guys on various jobs but they will be pull 4 a week unless the contractor pays his bills


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

How far behind is he? Has he not been paid from some jobs? Or did he lose big on a job.


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

dawgs said:


> How far behind is he? Has he not been paid from some jobs? Or did he lose big on a job.


2 yrs ago he lost 2 mil on a prison job and 1 mil on a grocery store. He has been trying to play catch up. He is currently a little more than 1/2 mil in the hole


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats a lot to catch up on. Is he not a good estimator or what.


----------



## Flyinlab (Aug 9, 2010)

No apparently his estimator sucks. Oh, did I mention it is his brother-in-law


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Hope he still dont work there.


----------

